# Ebay or not on VFD?



## b335249 (Jan 19, 2020)

IF I decided to go with the cheaper VFD's, what has been a good brand to go with? I'll be powering a 5hp 3 phase inverter rated motor.
Thanks for any info!

Ben


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 19, 2020)

I have three of the ebay VFDs now. They work great for what I ask them to do. They are unbranded and there are a ton of sellers with identical looking units. I can't say if any of them are better than the others.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 19, 2020)

We bought branded on vfd and did well.

Older Allen Bradly unit, list north of $1200 but 200 delivered.

Reputable dealer is priority.

Many removed from service due to plant upgrades or excess new stock.

The generic ones may be okay but read many bad things about them.

You do get what you pay for.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ErichKeane (Jan 19, 2020)

I've got a really nice Hitachi, and a couple of the cheap chinese ones on ebay.  Other than during setup (because the manuals on the chinese ones are harder to read), there's no meaningful difference.  I've got a 1 HP Hitachi, a 5 HP, 10 HP,  previously a 3HP(for a table saw) chinese ones.

Paying a ton for an expensive VFD is foolish for a home shop.  The chinese VFDs do a great job.  Will they last as long as the expensive ones?  Probably not.  BUT, I just generally consider them to be disposable, I can just rebuy the cheap ones a half dozen times for what a name brand one costs.

So far, I'm about 7 years into using the cheap ebay chinese ones and have never had a failure.


----------



## mksj (Jan 19, 2020)

First off, there are only two VFDs that are single phase input rated to operate a 5Hp motor, they both run around $500-600. Otherwise you would need either a 7.5 or 10 Hp and derate it for single phase input.








						ODE-3-320153-1042
					






					www.driveswarehouse.com
				




What type of load is the 5Hp motor operating, things like compressors are very hard loads for a VFD and you would need to go to the next size up. The eBay generic VFD models have a high DOA, I have seen up to 25% quoted so purchase form a US vendor and they do not last long with high loads. The HY might be slightly better than the generic offshore copies of that brand. I would get a 7.5 or 10 Hp model and derate it for single phase use at 5 Hp.
Read the reviews:








						220V 10HP 7.5KW 34A VFD VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVE INVERTER for SPEED CONTROL USA 607885243678 | eBay
					

SPINDLE MOTOR AND INVERTER VFD. For CNC SPINDLE MOTOR 2.2KW 220V VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVE INVERTER VFD 3HP 10A. Variable Frequency Drive Inverter VFD 10HP 7.5KW 34A 220V-250V. HUAN YANG 3KW VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVE INVERTER VFD 3KW 4HP 13A FOR CNC Engraver.



					www.ebay.com
				




You might look at gohz, they seem to be importing the HY VFDs and putting their own labeling. The versions with the speed pot knob may have braking circuitry and a few other features. They recommend going to the next size up for difficult loads which doubles the price. They are in the US and you have some support and warranty.








						5 hp VFD, 1 phase to 3 phase VFD
					

Cheap price 5hp variable frequency drive, single phase to three phase VFD, 208V-240V, 17amps, RS485 enabled, manufacturer direct sale.




					www.gohz.com
				











						7.5 hp VFD, Single Phase to Three Phase VFD
					

Customize 7.5 hp VFD with single phase input to three phase output, use it as a phase converter for single phase power supply to vary three phase motor speed.




					www.gohz.com
				




The older VFDs may have been well built but if sitting for any length of time the capacitors will blow when powered up, you have no recourse if they fail.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 19, 2020)

I bought a Mitsubishi VFD on ebay a few years ago and it has been excellent.  Purchasing a used VFD allowed me to
have a high quality unit a a reasonable price, and I upgraded to a higher capacity VFD so that if I need to power a
higher horsepower motor in the future, I won't need to replace it.  The manuals were downloaded from the internet.


----------



## b335249 (Jan 19, 2020)

mksj said:


> First off, there are only two VFDs that are single phase input rated to operate a 5Hp motor, they both run around $500-600. Otherwise you would need either a 7.5 or 10 Hp and derate it for single phase input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I came across on ebay today...https://www.ebay.com/itm/TOP-7-5KW-220V-10HP-34A-VFD-VARIABLE-FREQUENCY-DRIVE-INVERTER-CE-QUALITY/163048112957?epid=8031751964&_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item25f66cc33d:g:iWYAAOSwTKha-ko3&enc=AQAEAAACQBPxNw%2BVj6nta7CKEs3N0qWu8m%2BU0VOZcMruc55zFyL5JUHWpFx3N4TnaDmX27AkCCTh39WB%2FT5GMWk5Sj%2Fl5Gi34j7QdssymYNWyeKwswjV34I3IyKFVo1gmtEwU%2BqbbG15hp%2FSDQdSCD940jnO%2F6NfqTo8lJc%2Fn%2BXnGC9sJatHCGkwKBUV5pPnVHZaMEQA7SKciCfibAzgBKd1j5vzXBAgJzi%2FkoNf7GX56MoR3Cx0t%2FH05J8hyfKb3L2keldibM2YimPdtHx6sYbRy3mYACfb6Fthub9O95d%2FaYMQYxSgmiRPnTAzndb2Wyfs69W80QIm8HMo6p7aa2QtkNcxpIzspZ99RlWLgxuj3hqW1i%2B5PP3NTkBFkKAvbl87qmgzgme1gljj9PMHKXFk6AezCuFgTBDUnVTSHCZ9Jll4pGxvXX6omHPhPSWPAQvlrbNQGunmH%2BNS3SNC9Fz4xWGvN4FzG0y1BYy0ABwdlqvQPdpRQ8zyBrg%2B0wnfxKxY00lcNmcwI0jCIJk1ArmPxJhbjmiRJZm5YhQWx5bv%2FgxQ5NULWGA0NCAlGAXYXO%2By3Xgzal%2FfUD63jINxC11ZCjOE7rPTa07mFj4FElleoG4bMAf199NCNH43Jdt%2Fu1YQWlz9YRSmTpbbpQT5LdkHmnjR1q1WxRPvEuIOtztOGF2NkHMRM8nMBXxJTc08AVJvw%2F%2FPAGXddtkNOsmW1Wz8MUu1rNhg3b5BMJsEDrdjCw705vCxhqObKzZFhKZj%2FOVsfBhYgQ%3D%3D&checksum=16304811295787b904232e2647e8850e31e0224f167e&enc=AQAEAAACQBPxNw%2BVj6nta7CKEs3N0qWu8m%2BU0VOZcMruc55zFyL5JUHWpFx3N4TnaDmX27AkCCTh39WB%2FT5GMWk5Sj%2Fl5Gi34j7QdssymYNWyeKwswjV34I3IyKFVo1gmtEwU%2BqbbG15hp%2FSDQdSCD940jnO%2F6NfqTo8lJc%2Fn%2BXnGC9sJatHCGkwKBUV5pPnVHZaMEQA7SKciCfibAzgBKd1j5vzXBAgJzi%2FkoNf7GX56MoR3Cx0t%2FH05J8hyfKb3L2keldibM2YimPdtHx6sYbRy3mYACfb6Fthub9O95d%2FaYMQYxSgmiRPnTAzndb2Wyfs69W80QIm8HMo6p7aa2QtkNcxpIzspZ99RlWLgxuj3hqW1i%2B5PP3NTkBFkKAvbl87qmgzgme1gljj9PMHKXFk6AezCuFgTBDUnVTSHCZ9Jll4pGxvXX6omHPhPSWPAQvlrbNQGunmH%2BNS3SNC9Fz4xWGvN4FzG0y1BYy0ABwdlqvQPdpRQ8zyBrg%2B0wnfxKxY00lcNmcwI0jCIJk1ArmPxJhbjmiRJZm5YhQWx5bv%2FgxQ5NULWGA0NCAlGAXYXO%2By3Xgzal%2FfUD63jINxC11ZCjOE7rPTa07mFj4FElleoG4bMAf199NCNH43Jdt%2Fu1YQWlz9YRSmTpbbpQT5LdkHmnjR1q1WxRPvEuIOtztOGF2NkHMRM8nMBXxJTc08AVJvw%2F%2FPAGXddtkNOsmW1Wz8MUu1rNhg3b5BMJsEDrdjCw705vCxhqObKzZFhKZj%2FOVsfBhYgQ%3D%3D&checksum=16304811295787b904232e2647e8850e31e0224f167e

It will go on a small lathe with a gearbox for home/hobby use.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 20, 2020)

I've bought 4 vfd's through eBay all teco makes from the same place out of New Jersey I believe. 1 is 120 in 220out 1hp the other three are 220in and 220out 2 and 3 hp. Been running them for about 4 yrs without a glitch. Manuals are in English and thorough. My first one I called service dept on parameters and man was in the states and very informative which sold me on the brand. Would recommend and they are on the cheaper side of vfd's.


----------

